
Ask HN: Document Management for Startups - kierank
My startup scans and shreds almost all paperwork. What tools are there to index and understand tens of thousands of scanned pages to get useful information out of them? Tools that are simple for end users, not for document management experts
======
jason2323
We built an internal system where we place all to-be-scanned documents into a
tray and have everything scanned once a week. We wrote cron jobs that execute
every night to upload the documents into our S3 bucket. But we don’t have
software that makes it searchable yet

------
tixocloud
What type of documents/paperwork are you looking to archive or extract? I
would evaluate whether you need to make everything searchable or prioritize
certain documents over others.

For example, we're working on a process to scan through our emails, pick out
invoices, archive the document but extract the necessary information for
accounting purposes.

For other documents, we'd like to make them searchable but they just get
dumped into a cloud storage space at the moment.

------
bluejedi
Mayan Edms open source self hosted DMS, [https://mayan-
edms.com/](https://mayan-edms.com/)

